# Dmso to known pain spots after working out



## donald (Nov 15, 2019)

What are your thoughts on the use of DMSO for direct application to known pain spots after working out?

Known personal side effects:
Rash when applying <90% concentrate
Dark to brown urine if applied to large muscle groups(legs) after long runs if not fully hydrated. ( Was also on keto so foaming in the bowl due possibly to high protein) 
Smokey oyster smell


----------



## tinymk (Nov 15, 2019)

I use this or Voltarin on sore spots post workout.  Seems to work well for me.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 15, 2019)

Shit stinks, no thanks


----------



## snake (Nov 15, 2019)

Put your Big Boy pants on and deal with your DOMS.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 15, 2019)

Snake and FD gave you your answer.  Seriously, a couple guys used that shit in the gym I trained at for 2 years back in the early 80s.  You could smell them the second they walked in the gym.  That's something you don't want to share.  It stinks.  And like Snake said, deal with the DOMS.  Covering up pain is also a good way to injury.  Chronic aches and pains are often  harbinger of an impending trip to snap city.  And did I mention that stuff stinks?  Good way to get the gym or at least a 50 foot radius all to yourself.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 15, 2019)

Used DMSO back in the 90's with the crushed cattle pellets, one and done.....Could not stand that smell....And as Bricks stated, using it to mask pain can lead to injury....


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 15, 2019)

Didn't know this was still a ting. Nasty shite...


----------



## automatondan (Nov 16, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Didn't know this was still a ting. Nasty shite...



I use it liberally on my balls during blasts to mask the cheese smell...

No, but seriously, why do my ballzzz smell so bad on blast....?


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 16, 2019)

DOMS is a badge of pride. Wear it.


----------



## donald (Nov 18, 2019)

Trex arm/ cramping legs is fine in class but at work I need mobility. 

Any better solutions? 

My protein intake is high as well as electrolytes.  

My workouts are not 100% I have been leaving at 80% with recurring muscle pain.


----------

